# Andrew Bynum: "Throw me the ******* ball!"



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I am starting to like this kid. :clap:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He's had a good game so far and I can see why he is getting pissed. He's getting neglected on offense, Sasha won't pass to him.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

he has the potential to be half good as Shaq was


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Haha, love it. 23/7/5 and at least a couple blocks.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I loved that ****.

Sasha is such a moron sometimes. Andrew is looking better and better every game. Not good to be dropping F-bombs that loud on the court, but he was dominating the paint and had good position on the play.

If Andrew starts the season like he's played the last 2 games...he'll start the whole year.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Some Lakers fans call Bynum ABomb. Let's start calling him FBomb. :laugh:

That was damn funny. Drew was absolutely rolling offensively this game. He works hard for position and gets it, yet Sasha wouldn't give him the entry. Vujacic is sensing that his spot in the rotation is in serious jeopardy, and wanted to shoot lights out. Phil will undoubtedly point this out. I think Bynum must have heard Cowlinherd ripping him today.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I like to call him Andrew _Bynomite!_ :wink:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

He has everything I like in a big man:

He catches the ball cleanly...

He catches passes in traffic...

He plays big....

He finishes strong....

He blocks shots....

He does NOT shoot beyond 5 feet.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Some Lakers fans call Bynum ABomb. Let's start calling him FBomb. :laugh:


F-Bomb Bynum. now THAT has a ring to it :cheers:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

he *is* da bomb!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

anybody has a clip of that with audio????


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> anybody has a clip of that with audio????


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Is he for real ?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he played nice tonight, but he even said himself.. his interior defense wasn't satisfactory. phil won't be too happy with how the nuggets drove the lane at will.

andrew's got some nice moves, but they aren't really power moves. i dont know if he'll ever be as rough as he should be, but don't get me wrong.. im really hopeful.

it's really wishful thinking, but if andrew can play up to his potential within the next 2 years, we might have a championship contender.. we'd have 3 all-star type players + a nice supporting cast in luke, jordan (hopefully), kwame, turiaf, and vlad (hopefully)


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

its only preaseason. turiaf looks better than him overall.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

turiaf didn't look too great today. he's a fouling machine, wacks at things too much.

i prefer to have turiaf in probably though.. he's better on defense, that's what i'm most concerned with.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If he went to UConn last year, he would have started over Boone or Armstrong. He's going to be a good big man. He plays big and dunks with two hands. I like that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He's VERY slow leaping off the floor but makes up with it with height, a giant wing span and a soft touch. 

I orginally felt he would be a 12 point per game scorer at best, who knows now.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

If he keeps doing what he is being told..."Run to the rim, establish position and finish strong," he will be very valuable when Kobe gets back.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> He's VERY slow leaping off the floor but makes up with it with height, a giant wing span and a soft touch.
> 
> I orginally felt he would be a 12 point per game scorer at best, who knows now.


 It just shows you how technique and actual basketball skill trumps athleticism (which most people confuse with TALENT). He seems to be listening to Kareem.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

he is looking very good for a 2nd year big out of high school

he plays to his size, which is definately nice to see.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> He has everything I like in a big man:
> 
> He catches the ball cleanly...
> 
> ...


I agree, I'm really liking Bynum.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

seriously, anybody got a clip? cuz I didn't see it and would like to see/hear


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> If he went to UConn last year, he would have started over Boone or Armstrong. He's going to be a good big man. He plays big and dunks with two hands. I like that.


He would be playing with Boone not starting over him.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

he won't have that line during the season


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

> In the third quarter, Bynum got more emotional than he has shown in his career. He had position and Sasha Vujacic could have passed him the ball. When Vujacic didn’t throw it, Bynum could be heard yelling, ``Get me the (expletive) ball.’’
> 
> What did assistant coach Brian Shaw yell at Vujacic during the next timeout? ``Get him the (expletive) ball.’’
> 
> http://www.insidesocal.com/lakers/



:laugh: :laugh :laugh:

LMAO


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Bynums strength is he has great hands in traffic .Kinda similair to shaq. Now he isnt as athletic as a young shaq,but his hands are similair. If you can just get Bynum the ball within 3 to 5 feet from the basket,its pretty much a automatic bucket. He is developing patients,and very good Low post moves.

Bynum just needs to continue improving his conditioning. Last year he lost like 40 pounds before the draft and was very weak last season. Now he has added on muscle,and built up his stamina. He just needs to keep improving it.


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

Maybe I'm an old fogey, but I don't think a guy on his 19th birthday who hasn't yet played a meaningful minute in the NBA should be calling teammates out like that.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Who cares, Lakers are still gonna be Gone Fishing come April.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

scooter said:


> Maybe I'm an old fogey, but I don't think a guy on his 19th birthday who hasn't yet played a meaningful minute in the NBA should be calling teammates out like that.


And thats probably why he did it, Bynum doesnt exactly come of as a very mature individual.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Low post players separate themselves with their moves. Bynum has the strength and touch, and seems to have the moves he needs to create space downlow. He folded Nene up with one last night. I don't see any reason why he won't be at least a very good center in the league.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

First of all Vujacic should be yelled at, because he's always looking for his shot. If you're a big man has to yell at a PG to feed him the ball, he obviously isn't a very good PG, which is what Vujacic currently is. I don't even know why he's still in the NBA.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

sounds like he's working ahead of schedule. he should get plenty of opportunities to play this year so that should speed up the progress as well.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LOL, part of the reason I actually like Sasha is because of the way he gets under peoples skin. Just in his two years he's had on-court back and forths for minutes with Bibby, Rick Adelman, Arenas and Garnett off the top of my head. He even pisses off his own teammates now. :laugh:


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

ballistixxx said:


> he has the potential to be half good as Shaq was


you win at the interweb


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Who cares, Lakers are still gonna be Gone Fishing come April.



I disagree with that ,but well see. I think this is one of our deepest teams in years


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

B-Scott said:


> I disagree with that ,but well see. I think this is one of our deepest teams in years


Do you know the meaning of the word Deep?

But your statement really isn't saying much , because ever since LA traded Van Exel and Jones back in 99, the Lakers haven't been deep since.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

the way tnt hyped this kid hes quickly becoming overrated. brendan haywood part II.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

why is him actin like an *** a good thing? if he acts like this now, imagine if he comes a star. and i find it hypocritical how ppl bash Shaq for wanting the ball, but praise bynum. imagine if shaq said the same thing.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

him cursing, to me at least, shows that he's got a competitive spirit and really wants to do well out there. that's the part im most concerned with when considering a 19 year old prospect. 

i don't remember anyone complaining about shaq wanting the ball. i myself think it's great that shaq wants the ball, unless he's gonna be lazy with it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

scooter said:


> Maybe I'm an old fogey, but I don't think a guy on his 19th birthday who hasn't yet played a meaningful minute in the NBA should be calling teammates out like that.


Should we tell the story again? It was *Sasha Vujacic*....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Do you know the meaning of the word Deep?
> 
> But your statement really isn't saying much , because ever since LA traded Van Exel and Jones back in 99, the Lakers haven't been deep since.


Jordan Farmar, Maurice Evans, Luke Walton, Brian Cook, Ronny Turiaf, Andrew Bynum, Chris Mihm...you'll re-evaluate that statement in a month or so. The Lakers have a very, very good bench.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Jordan Farmar, Maurice Evans, Luke Walton, Brian Cook, Ronny Turiaf, Andrew Bynum, Chris Mihm...you'll re-evaluate that statement in a month or so. The Lakers have a very, very good bench.


that depth will be tested sooner than you think with all the injury bug going around...


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

lakers just extended F-Bomb Bynum and his ***** Vujacic another season. i get that he's a 6'7 point guard and apparently shoots well in training. but Sasha seriously needs to get out of the league


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah i think we've got a pretty good bench. if bynum can improve to his potential in 2 years, we might have a championship contender. we've got a lot of good role players and we're really young too. i'm not a fanboy though, i know we've got a long shot as of now.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

dallas has a "very good" bench. let's not get carried away. and b ynum needs a taste of humble pie. there are better ways of demanding the ball. if i was sasha i woulda beam the ball in he face


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

naibsel said:


> lakers just extended F-Bomb Bynum and his ***** Vujacic another season. i get that he's a 6'7 point guard and apparently shoots well in training. but Sasha seriously needs to get out of the league


Sasha can ball, and has shown improvement every year.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Jordan Farmar, Maurice Evans, Luke Walton, Brian Cook, Ronny Turiaf, Andrew Bynum, Chris Mihm...you'll re-evaluate that statement in a month or so. The Lakers have a very, very good bench.


:laugh:

note: just merely HAVING a bench (ie, 12 players on an nba team) doesnt make your team deep or mean you have a great bench.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> :laugh:
> 
> note: just merely HAVING a bench (ie, 12 players on an nba team) doesnt make your team deep or mean you have a great bench.


Lol, do you just like to bag on every Lakers fans opinion? So the Lakers don't have a good bench? Maurice Evans is not a good pickup from the Pistons? I guess having a good offensive/defense presense at the 3/4 is nothing in your opinion. You really know nothing about the Lakers roster other than Kobe or Odom. Stick to your Nuggets bench because they aren't better than the Lakers bench.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Jordan Farmar, Maurice Evans, Luke Walton, Brian Cook, Ronny Turiaf, Andrew Bynum, Chris Mihm...you'll re-evaluate that statement in a month or so. The Lakers have a very, very good bench.


LMAO!

Try Again!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol, at all you haters implying that the Lakers bench sucks. Oh yeah, the Nuggets and Magic bench totally blows the Lakers bench out of the water...yeah right. 

I guess having a bench that includes players that can facilitate the offense well, create their own offense, spot up shoot three's, provide instant energy, shotblocking, leadership, etc translates into a crappy bench, not a good bench. 



PG: Smush Parker, Shammond Williams, Jordan Farmar, Aaron Mckie

SG: Kobe Bryant, Sasha Vujacic, Maurice Evans, Devin Green

SF: Luke Walton, Vladamir Radmonovic 

PF: Lamar Odom, Brian Cook, Ronny Turiaf

C: Kwame Brown, Chris Mihm, Andrew Bynum


The Lakers have many players that can play many positions and provide that depth/support.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

If Smush Parker is starting for you, you are not deep.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> Lol, at all you haters implying that the Lakers bench sucks. Oh yeah, the Nuggets and Magic bench totally blows the Lakers bench out of the water...yeah right.
> 
> I guess having a bench that includes players that can facilitate the offense well, create their own offense, spot up shoot three's, provide instant energy, shotblocking, leadership, etc translates into a crappy bench, not a good bench.
> 
> ...


I think what you mean to say is that the Lakers are deep(er), than last year, which they are. Another year of experience under their belt, they picked up Maurice Evans and Radmonivic... but they are not just a straight up deep team. There is a very very very very significant decrease in production when the Lakers starters go out and the bench goes in. If Kobe and Lamar are both out of the game at the same time, Luke Walton is the only person that knows how to distribute the ball out there, and the offense becomes rather stagnant. The Lakers *are*, however, deeper than last year at least.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I think what you mean to say is that the Lakers are deep(er), than last year, which they are. Another year of experience under their belt, they picked up Maurice Evans and Radmonivic... but they are not just a straight up deep team. There is a very very very very significant decrease in production when the Lakers starters go out and the bench goes in. If Kobe and Lamar are both out of the game at the same time, Luke Walton is the only person that knows how to distribute the ball out there, and the offense becomes rather stagnant. The Lakers *are*, however, deeper than last year at least.


Good post.

I don't know what peeps are pissin' about. A "deep bench" is a team having severall players who can come in the game and the team won't have a severe drop-off in production.

Looking at the Lakers' bench, i can't even imagine why people would say it is "deep". The Lakers only have Radman (if he is subbing) and maybe (a humongous maybe) Andrew Bynum as players who can make a difference coming from the bench. And that's it. No trust-worthy PG (heck, even the starting PG isn't), no volume scorer, no defensive specialist, no enforcer, no...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I definitely don't think the Lakers have a great bench. Like the couple posts above, the players off the bench are much less talented than the starters. There's way too many questions with some of the players you mentioned. The wierd thing though is that some of their bench players might be better than a couple starters.

Smush Parker - would play off most benches in the NBA, too inconsistent to start on most teams. His outside shooting is still way too suspect to prevent doubles against the bigs.

Kwame Brown/Chris Mihm - I'm assuming one or the other will come off the bench. Both are very inconsistent, to the point that you are not sure what you'll get from them on any given night.

Luke Walton - until the guy gains a shot, he will never make a starters' impact. He did better in the playoffs last year, but I'm not convinced he can shoot. 

Bench:

Andrew Bynum - We'll see. I definitely think he should get minutes in the rotation this year, and if he does well enough I can see him gaining the starting job over Kwame Brown.

Vladimir Radmanovic - too one dimensional when he's not hurt, but now he has an messed up shooting hand that he's going to play through. Will the guy who can only shoot be worth anything if that affects his shot?

Shammond Williams -this dude hasn't played a regular season game in over 2 years, didn't have a decent season since a couple years before that, but now he's suppose to provide much needed depth for the Lakeshow? Not only that, but learning the triangle as well? I don't think so.

Maurice Evans - should help you off the bench.

Sasha Vujacic - hasn't had a good season yet, but seems to have improved a bit judging by preseason. He was decent in the playoffs last year in regards to shooting, but he had open shot after open shot on the outside.

Jordan Farmar - could be a good player, but I hope he gets minutes under Phil.

Ronny Turiaf - Energy off the bench, but how good are you expecting him to be offensively?

Aaron McKie - just about worthless now, I don't even see why you'd list him.

Devin Green - don't see him playing much if at all, so I don't see how he adds to this supposed depth.


If some of these players can overcome their inexperience and individual weaknesses during the season, then I will say the Lakers have a great bench. Or if Phil can find a way to cover up their weaknesses in the triangle system by playing to their strengths, they may find success. But right now, definitely not. Not enought talent there in my opinion. And this is not from a Laker-hater, so throw that response out the window. I've seen quite a few Lakers games.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

He's not very bright

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OXXSjcC6mKY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OXXSjcC6mKY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> He's not very bright


Nice! That's a pretty cool sequence.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why didnt Shaq ejected for that?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Smush Parker - would play off most benches in the NBA, too inconsistent to start on most teams. His outside shooting is still way too suspect to prevent doubles against the bigs.
> 
> 
> Luke Walton - until the guy gains a shot, he will never make a starters' impact. He did better in the playoffs last year, but I'm not convinced he can shoot.
> ...




Smush Parker - Smush is very solid from outside the 3 points line, he gets plenty of wide open 3 looks and knocks them down. He gets in trouble when he tries to shoot off the dribble. Great finisher, very capable on offense. Passing could definitely improve and his man defense leaves a lot to be desired.


Luke already has a shot. If he plays consistent minutes, he will produce.

Farmar is more than ready, and should play this year. Very smart player, great passer, good hustle and hands on d.


Turiaf is ready to roll right now as well, the lone player on the team that can swat consistently and offer some decent interior d. Offensively he has shown a nice hook shot, good cleanup work, and a nice midrange jumper.


Vlad has an injured hand and really shouldn’t play much until it is healthy because Cook is a very similar player and a better rebounder.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Originally posted by *ShuHanGuanYu *
> 
> His outside shooting is still way too suspect to prevent doubles against the bigs.


Smush's shot isnt as bad as you think. He made 180 threes on 37% shooting.



> Originally Posted by *BullSoxChicagosFinest*
> 
> He's not very bright


Not bright? You expect him to get dunked on and lay over for Shaq?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *bballlife*
> 
> Smush Parker - Smush is very solid from outside the 3 points line, he gets plenty of wide open 3 looks and knocks them down. He gets in trouble when he tries to shoot off the dribble. Great finisher, very capable on offense. Passing could definitely improve and his man defense leaves a lot to be desired.
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## GoClips (May 17, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> If Smush Parker is starting for you, you are not deep.


So true. Farmar should be starting instead for the Lakers.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HB said:


> Why didnt Shaq ejected for that?


i dunno. shaq acted like a baby on that play. instead of getting ejected, he ends up winning a sportsmanship award at the end of the year.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

bballlife said:


> Smush Parker - Smush is very solid from outside the 3 points line, he gets plenty of wide open 3 looks and knocks them down. He gets in trouble when he tries to shoot off the dribble. Great finisher, very capable on offense. Passing could definitely improve and his man defense leaves a lot to be desired.


I would definitely not call his outside shot great, because he has struggled to hit it with consistency and under any sort of pressure. He was terrible in the playoffs last year from the 3 line, and I remember seeing him brick open shot after open shot. Hopefully he'll learn to be more consistent, but that is a question mark right now. Agreed on the last couple parts.



bballlife said:


> Luke already has a shot. If he plays consistent minutes, he will produce.


I have yet to see Luke hit the outside shot with any sort of regularity. He has a shot as in he can make it sometimes, but you can't count on it yet. He is generally open when he shoots it too. Rambis said it is more consistent so far this year, but I'll wait until I see it out on the court when it counts. He should get pretty good minutes this year if that is the case.



bballlife said:


> Farmar is more than ready, and should play this year. Very smart player, great passer, good hustle and hands on d.


I mentioned in the Suns forum that I hope he gets the chance to play a lot this year. I like his game and his IQ. I remember reading that he was already yelling at Vujacic for not being in the right spots in the triangle offense, which is funny if true. Phil did mention that he has "given inspiration" when he's come into the game (assuming that's crazy Phil's way of saying he provided a spark) and that he might get "important minutes" this year.



bballlife said:


> Turiaf is ready to roll right now as well, the lone player on the team that can swat consistently and offer some decent interior d. Offensively he has shown a nice hook shot, good cleanup work, and a nice midrange jumper.


People are saying he has improved, which is great because I definitely like the guy. But again, I'll be watching to see if that is true and if he can deliver it with any sort of regularity.



bballlife said:


> Vlad has an injured hand and really shouldn’t play much until it is healthy because Cook is a very similar player and a better rebounder.


Agreed, except I am hearing that the injury is not expected to get any better until surgery is performed on that hand.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Good post.
> 
> I don't know what peeps are pissin' about. A "deep bench" is a team having severall players who can come in the game and the team won't have a severe drop-off in production.
> 
> Looking at the Lakers' bench, i can't even imagine why people would say it is "deep". The Lakers only have Radman (if he is subbing) and maybe (a humongous maybe) Andrew Bynum as players who can make a difference coming from the bench. And that's it. No trust-worthy PG (heck, even the starting PG isn't), no volume scorer, no defensive specialist, no enforcer, no...



So I assume you think players like Maurice Evans, Sasha Vujacic, Brian Cook, Shammond Williams, Jordan Farmar, Luke Walton, Chris Mihm, Ronny Turiaf, etc won't "come in the game" and make an impact? If the Lakers had these many injuries last year they would have been in the lottery. I know it's only pre-season, but the Lakers faced 5-7(Kobe, Chris, Kwame, Shammond, Aaron, Vlad, etc) injured players and the bench stepped up respectively. 



But whatever. People are entitled to their own opinions.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> He's not very bright
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OXXSjcC6mKY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OXXSjcC6mKY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


That's a great clip. I mean, there is something to be said for paying respects to your elders... but on the other hand, to stand up to the Big Aristotle like that makes me like Bynum a whole lot more. If you're not going to back down from Superman, you're not backing down from anyone. Kobe might have a nice tag-team partner in a couple of years and I'm not talking about for post-season visits to Colorado.


----------



## xcellence (Apr 17, 2006)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> That's a great clip. I mean, there is something to be said for paying respects to your elders... but on the other hand, to stand up to the Big Aristotle like that makes me like Bynum a whole lot more. If you're not going to back down from Superman, you're not backing down from anyone. Kobe might have a nice tag-team partner in a couple of years and I'm not talking about for post-season visits to Colorado.


 Yeah, I remember seeing that and being so glad to see that the young man has some heart...and that it didn't pump kool-aid like Kwame's.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

bballlife said:


> Sasha can ball, and has shown improvement every year.


rofl, this is true. sad when 4-2-2 on 35% in 18mpg is a marked improvement tho


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

xcellence said:


> Yeah, I remember seeing that *and being so glad to see that the young man has some heart...and that it didn't pump kool-aid like Kwame's*.


:laugh:


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

HB said:



> Why didnt Shaq ejected for that?


Eh, it was just a little shove, I'm no Shaq fan, but the way Bynum did it first was pretty stupid


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Best thing about the bynum /Shaq play was that Kobe passed Bynum the ball in the post as if to say handle your business if as you say you're gonna be like Shaq then handle it like I went back at Mj back in the day. Because I fuigured Kobe was gonna go and try and make a highlight to take the sting out of the Shaq dunk but he let Bynum have it. 

Shaq wouldn't have forearm shivered kwame he's way stronger than bynum and he and Shaq would have been rumbling hard Kwame doesn't duck a fight. Shaq picks on cats he thinks he can get over on.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

jazzy1= said:


> Shaq wouldn't have forearm shivered kwame he's way stronger than bynum and he and Shaq would have been rumbling hard Kwame doesn't duck a fight. Shaq picks on cats he thinks he can get over on.


Shaq would have shoved back anyone in the league, but he didn't start the pushing so I don't see why you say be picks on people.


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> Best thing about the bynum /Shaq play was that Kobe passed Bynum the ball in the post as if to say handle your business if as you say you're gonna be like Shaq then handle it like I went back at Mj back in the day. Because I fuigured Kobe was gonna go and try and make a highlight to take the sting out of the Shaq dunk but he let Bynum have it.
> 
> Shaq wouldn't have forearm shivered kwame he's way stronger than bynum and he and Shaq would have been rumbling hard Kwame doesn't duck a fight. Shaq picks on cats he thinks he can get over on.



Man Shaq would wreck anyone in the league. Who cares if Kwame doesn't duck a fight, Shaq would easily take him out. First off, I think Bynum traveled on the previous play.. but I can understand the excitement. However, he was very lucky after bumping into Shaq that he didn't get unloaded on. Very dumb on his behalf. It's a tough situation for me because Shaq is my guy, and I like both teams so I didn't know how to feel. But Bynum was lucky, that's all I know for sure.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Pnack said:


> Shaq would have shoved back anyone in the league, but he didn't start the pushing so I don't see why you say be picks on people.


Agreed. It would be very biased of anyone to say that Shaq picked on Bynum in that particular sequence.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

no offense, but im not sure if shaq can give kwame a beatdown. doesn't seem like shaq's really good at fighting, probably just uses his size.

remember when he swung at brad miller? i remember barkeley held his own against shaq in a scuffle too.

what bynum did last year wasn't that smart, but i don't blame him. im pretty sure he had an adrenaline rush, so he just got carried away.

btw, if marv was correct, and he did indeed throw a swing at andrew, then it's an ejection by rule. there's really no way around it (if shaq did swing). i don't think it was really a swing though, it was more like half of a swing.

hm, looking at the replay, it seems like andrew did move his pivot foot, but not by much.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Best thing about the bynum /Shaq play was that Kobe passed Bynum the ball in the post as if to say handle your business if as you say you're gonna be like Shaq then handle it like I went back at Mj back in the day. Because I fuigured Kobe was gonna go and try and make a highlight to take the sting out of the Shaq dunk but he let Bynum have it.
> 
> Shaq wouldn't have forearm shivered kwame he's way stronger than bynum and he and Shaq would have been rumbling hard Kwame doesn't duck a fight. Shaq picks on cats he thinks he can get over on.


yeah...im pretty sure thats wha he was thinkin


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

afobisme said:


> no offense, but im not sure if shaq can give kwame a beatdown. doesn't seem like shaq's really good at fighting, probably just uses his size.
> 
> remember when he swung at brad miller? i remember barkeley held his own against shaq in a scuffle too.
> 
> ...


and kwame can? most of the time he looks like he doesn't even know where he is. i swear ive seen him guard kobe on more than one occasion. dude is a lost case. so im not sure u waould want him fighting someone like shaq who is large and coordinated


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

I don't know what the hell you guys are saying. Yes, it shows heart that he runs back down the floor and keeps playing. But after he turned around and dunked "on" Shaq, it's not heart that he showed when he shoved Shaq. It's stupidity. The guy can't take being embarrassed even by the league's best center. Sounds more like a cry baby to me.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

xcellence said:


> Yeah, I remember seeing that and being so glad to see that the young man has some heart...and that it didn't pump kool-aid like Kwame's.


:rofl:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

How the heck was it even stupid? I don't get it. Bynum wanted to make a stand and he did, big deal. People are acting like Shaq would have punched him and given him brain damage or something. What is to fear? They're on a basketball court. And if he wants to make it a personal thing when someone dunks on him, I love that. Can't blame the kid at all.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

duncan2k5 said:


> and kwame can? most of the time he looks like he doesn't even know where he is. i swear ive seen him guard kobe on more than one occasion. dude is a lost case. so im not sure u waould want him fighting someone like shaq who is large and coordinated


hello, i never said kwame could beat shaq down (jeez, trolls/haters misconstrue everything). i just said *shaq can't give kwame a beatedown*.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Chris Mihm is the best back up center in the NBA. If you will disagree, than tell me who is better.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Chris Mihm is the best back up center in the NBA. If you will disagree, than tell me who is better.


Eric Dampier and Desagana Diop for one. Just interchange for whichever is starting.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

I want to see a vid of this! :biggrin:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Chris Mihm is the best back up center in the NBA. If you will disagree, than tell me who is better.


Zo
Big Cat

Excuse me but what has Mihm done in the NBA to get a best anything label?


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Zo
> Big Cat
> 
> Excuse me but what has Mihm done in the NBA to get a best anything label?


Well he might be the best at picking up 2 fouls in the first 4 minutes of the game. Gotta give him that one.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Chris Mihm is the best back up center in the NBA. If you will disagree, than tell me who is better.


Alonzo Mourning and Jamaal Magloire.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Excuse me but what has Mihm done in the NBA to get a best anything label?


I'd like to know the answer to this, too.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> How the heck was it even stupid? I don't get it. Bynum wanted to make a stand and he did, big deal. People are acting like Shaq would have punched him and given him brain damage or something. What is to fear? They're on a basketball court. And if he wants to make it a personal thing when someone dunks on him, I love that. Can't blame the kid at all.


cmon now, Shaq is a monster....your saying when he swung at Brad Miller from behind, but luckily missed, he couldnt have knocked the guy out???? **** he can kill a guy if he hits somebody with all his might....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uObMNZYjIls"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uObMNZYjIls" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

haha wow Brad Miller looked really tough haha :laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If it were Yao going back at Shaq like that we wouldnt even be having this conversation.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Chris Mihm is the best back up center in the NBA. If you will disagree, than tell me who is better.


Zo.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Not bright? You expect him to get dunked on and lay over for Shaq?


going down and blatantly forearming a 7'2 ft, 320 pound man isnt that smart....the dunk was fine by him, its what he did after to instigate the incident

not a big deal though....young kid- was worth a laugh.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Zo
> Big Cat
> 
> Excuse me but what has Mihm done in the NBA to get a best anything label?


If he's so horrible why did you only list two? How many backup centers are in the league? 70?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> If he's so horrible why did you only list two? How many backup centers are in the league? 70?


Out of 30 NBA teams, it's likely there are, well, _30_.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> If he's so horrible why did you only list two? How many backup centers are in the league? 70?


Last time I checked, you only need *one* to prove that he isn't best. He provided two.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Zo
> Big Cat
> 
> Excuse me but what has Mihm done in the NBA to get a best anything label?


srcub


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uObMNZYjIls"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uObMNZYjIls" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> haha wow Brad Miller looked really tough haha :laugh:


LMAO at that video. Shaq clearly missed him on purpose because he knew if he landed that punch then _both_ of their careers would be finished.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

why would he miss on purpose? i think he just missed because he missed.

he's a 7'1 anomaly. hell, he's an anomly to other 7'1 people. seems like he'su nable to swing correctly.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> If he's so horrible why did you only list two? How many backup centers are in the league? 70?



Oh the list is much longer.

I just stopped to ponder...

I mean Chris Mihm is not a difference maker even as a backup.


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

afobisme said:


> why would he miss on purpose? i think he just missed because he missed.
> 
> he's a 7'1 anomaly. hell, he's an anomly to other 7'1 people. seems like he'su nable to swing correctly.


It's hard to tell from that angle but it looks like he missed him pretty badly. Theres no way he can be that uncoordinated, they are practically the same height and Miller was right there in front of him.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Mihm really is not a scrub. He picks up fouls easily, and sometimes is inconsistent but that can often be attributed to his inconsistent playing time. 


He doesn’t have great hands, but he has great touch around the basket, a hook shot with both hands, very good athleticism for a center, and a very good 15-18 foot jumper.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah, chris is a very solid center.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> cmon now, Shaq is a monster....your saying when he swung at Brad Miller from behind, but luckily missed, he couldnt have knocked the guy out???? **** he can kill a guy if he hits somebody with all his might....


Haha, and you think Shaq would take a swing and knock someone out because of a little shove? Please, give Shaq's brain a little more credit, would ya?


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

It is completely ridiculous to say Bynum started anything. He barely did anything to shaq before shaq swung at him. The thing bynum did is something that goes on all the time, it is totally normal. Reggie Miller and Rip Hamilton probably have averages of like five per minute.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Young Andrew can be a very good player if he keeps working hard. He is atleast a couple years out though. This is a kid who is not even 19 yet. I hope to see him get more consistent minutes this year, like 10-15 a night or so.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I would definitely not call his outside shot great, because he has struggled to hit it with consistency and under any sort of pressure. He was terrible in the playoffs last year from the 3 line, and I remember seeing him brick open shot after open shot. Hopefully he'll learn to be more consistent, but that is a question mark right now. Agreed on the last couple parts.



Nobody is calling it great. I said "very solid" and that it is. When you state he struggled to hit it with consistency, you are completely wrong, and I am positive anyone who followed the lakers last season can confirm it. The playoffs were completely different, you shouldnt fixate on them so much. He was terrible in the playoffs. 




> I have yet to see Luke hit the outside shot with any sort of regularity. He has a shot as in he can make it sometimes, but you can't count on it yet. He is generally open when he shoots it too. Rambis said it is more consistent so far this year, but I'll wait until I see it out on the court when it counts. He should get pretty good minutes this year if that is the case.


He did knock down mid to long J's with regularity last season. (big improvement)
Ask somebody who followed the team.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

afobisme said:


> yeah, chris is a very solid center.


That's going a bit too far.

He's a rotation player on a team looking to make a playoff push.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> Lol, do you just like to bag on every Lakers fans opinion? .



edit


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> dallas has a "very good" bench.



A Spurs fan would probably know this one best, huh? :laugh:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

bballlife said:


> Nobody is calling it great. I said "very solid" and that it is. When you state he struggled to hit it with consistency, you are completely wrong, and I am positive anyone who followed the lakers last season can confirm it. The playoffs were completely different, you shouldnt fixate on them so much. He was terrible in the playoffs.


NBA Hotzones 

Find Smush Parker and look at his midrange game. Yeah, definitely not "very solid". Granted, this does not say what kind of pressure the player was under when taking the shot...but still. Maybe you just meant three pointers? 

As far as consistency: Out of all the Lakers fans I've talked to, which is a lot because be family is from L.A. and are mostly all Lakers fans, I've never had anyone one of them tell me that Smush Parker's shooting was very solid and consistent. You are definitely the first. Also, I watched quite a few Lakers games last year, and that was definitely not my impression. Also, I don't "fixate" on the playoffs. But don't be so quite to dismiss them either.



bballlife said:


> He did knock down mid to long J's with regularity last season. (big improvement)
> Ask somebody who followed the team.


You could be closer to being right on this one than you were with Smush Parker, but I still don't buy it. Maybe some other Lakers fans can weigh in here. Or maybe I can make a poll in the Lakers forum.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

smush's shooting isn't consistent i wouldn't say.. but i would agree with solid. he made a decent amount of shots for us less year (not including the first round against phoenix). 

last year he didn't have much of a midrange game, but he's shown it some in the preseason. there have been a few nights when smush finished to the basket pretty strong too.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Young Andrew is on the up and up. After seeing what I saw the day he went after Shaquille, I have to say that he has the mentality to do what it takes. 15/9 with interior defense should be the very least from him.

Jordan Farmar
Kobe Bryant
Lamar Odom
Kwame Brown
Andrew Bynum

That team will be able to win a title in one year, maybe two.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

In the meantime, here are comments from a couple people who most likely watched the Lakers during last season. I don't think everyone believes it was as strong as you say it was.



> When playing with Bryant, Walton's ability to make the open shot will determine how much opponents can double-team Bryant. The jumper has been a weak spot in Walton's game, and the three-point threat posed by Radmanovic is the reason he could claim Walton's starting spot.


Link 



> Together, it was evidence that Walton is not only ready, but capable, to be a major contributor to the Lakers this season.
> 
> It hasn't gone unnoticed by the Lakers' coaching staff.
> 
> “We love Luke,” said assistant coach Kurt Rambis. “He has a great understanding of the game of basketball. He's unselfish. He's really worked hard to push his game offensively, and his outside shot is *more consistent right now*.


Link 

Doesn't that imply that it was less consistent before?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> NBA Hotzones
> 
> Find Smush Parker and look at his midrange game. Yeah, definitely not "very solid". Granted, this does not say what kind of pressure the player was under when taking the shot...but still. Maybe you just meant three pointers?
> 
> As far as consistency: Out of all the Lakers fans I've talked to, which is a lot because be family is from L.A. and are mostly all Lakers fans, I've never had anyone one of them tell me that Smush Parker's shooting was very solid and consistent. You are definitely the first. Also, I watched quite a few Lakers games last year, and that was definitely not my impression. Also, I don't "fixate" on the playoffs. But don't be so quite to dismiss them either.


Hmm, I never mentioned his midrange game, and would be the first to tell you it is not good. I was talking about his 3 attempts, and a majority of them were wide open, and he consistently knocked them down throughout the season. Look at his makes, look at his percentage.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> In the meantime, here are comments from a couple people who most likely watched the Lakers during last season. I don't think everyone believes it was as strong as you say it was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The biggest improvement I have seen from him with his jumper was from 04/05 to 05/06. 
He had some good stretches shooting the ball last season.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Chris Mihm is a very serviceable player for the Lakers. Before injuring his ankle last year, he was easily our second most consistent performer. He has a reliable jumphook, elbow jumper, and is a decent help defender. Suggesting that he is the best backup C is a stretch, but there are not many. When he came to the Lakers, the guy was a complete bust who had done absolutely nothing in environments where he should have. Mihm had terrible hands and struggled with foul trouble. When Phil returned to the bench, those two problems all but dissappeared.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Chris Mihm is a very serviceable player for the Lakers. Before injuring his ankle last year, he was easily our second most consistent performer. He has a reliable jumphook, elbow jumper, and is a decent help defender. Suggesting that he is the best backup C is a stretch, but there are not many. When he came to the Lakers, the guy was a complete bust who had done absolutely nothing in environments where he should have. Mihm had terrible hands and struggled with foul trouble. When Phil returned to the bench, those two problems all but dissappeared.


 Phil Jackson is amazing at how much he brings out the most of some mediocre to average players like Mihm. Mihms got talent + Phil he's a very good backup C who is at least an average NBA starting center.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> In the meantime, here are comments from a couple people who most likely watched the Lakers during last season. I don't think everyone believes it was as strong as you say it was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


luke is my favorite laker... the guy is really underrated in my opinion (as robert horry and his clutch shots + terrific help closeout defense were). i hope his shot is really more consistent.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

How many HOF centers do the Lakers have?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

upsanddowns said:


> Lol, do you just like to bag on every Lakers fans opinion?


yes. yes i do.



> So the Lakers don't have a good bench? Maurice Evans is not a good pickup from the Pistons? I guess having a good offensive/defense presense at the 3/4 is nothing in your opinion. You really know nothing about the Lakers roster other than Kobe or Odom.


you have MO EVANS now?! holy crap now i want to change my opinions on the lakers bench!!! best evar!!! 



> Stick to your Nuggets bench because they aren't better than the Lakers bench.


:laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

upsanddowns said:


> Lol, at all you haters implying that the Lakers bench sucks. Oh yeah, the Nuggets and Magic bench totally blows the Lakers bench out of the water...yeah right.


whoa good argument - argue something that hasnt been mentioned or even implied. 



> I guess having a bench that includes players that can facilitate the offense well, create their own offense, spot up shoot three's, provide instant energy, shotblocking, leadership, etc translates into a crappy bench, not a good bench.


nice spin...

but youre right, the lakers have an awesome bench. i think they upgraded to a fine oak.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> *This is a kid who is not even 19 yet.*


Just made 19 3 days ago.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Chris Mihm is the best back up center in the NBA. If you will disagree, than tell me who is better.


Unnecessary.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> edit


whoa that made a lot of sense. no really it did. it had nothing to do with the fact that the posts i was bagging on were bad. 

Unnecessary.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

upsanddowns said:


> Lol, at all you haters implying that the Lakers bench sucks. Oh yeah, the Nuggets and Magic bench totally blows the Lakers bench out of the water...yeah right.
> 
> I guess having a bench that includes players that can facilitate the offense well, create their own offense, spot up shoot three's, provide instant energy, shotblocking, leadership, etc translates into a crappy bench, not a good bench.
> 
> ...


Thats actually a pretty ugly lineup. I agree it is versatile, especially in the forecourt.

You have nice depth at your bigs, although not much greatness. Odom is a great player who is best at SF. 

Kobe is a superstar, but the rest of the backcourt doesn't seem to fit very well. Personally, I am really high on Farmar, but you would have to concede he is still a question mark. What you want with Kobe is a couple of complementary players at the 1, since Kobe will play virtually every meanignful minute at the 2. Are you going to contend with Smush and Sasha at the 1? How many minutes is Maurice Evans going to get?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> whoa that made a lot of sense. no really it did. it had nothing to do with the fact that the posts i was bagging on were bad.
> 
> edit



Hahahaha. Come on now. Your one of the biggest trolls on this board. And you think we care if you like us or not? Get real.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Hahahaha. Come on now. Your one of the biggest trolls on this board. And you think we care if you like us or not? Get real.


troll? nah. but i do konw people like you dont like it when i speak the truth about their team.

and yes, you do care. if you didnt, you wouldnt reply over and over. 

but have fun hyping your bench. im enjoying it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

NugzFan said:


> troll? nah. but i do konw people like you dont like it when i speak the truth about their team.
> 
> and yes, you do care. if you didnt, you wouldnt reply over and over.
> 
> but have fun hyping your bench. im enjoying it.


Something Laker fans (and indeed, all fans) can enjoy; watching 18 year old Andrew Bynum dunking on the $60M bust known as Nene last week. Funny stuff.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

EHL said:


> Something Laker fans (and indeed, all fans) can enjoy; watching 18 year old Andrew Bynum dunking on the $60M bust known as Nene last week. Funny stuff.


bust? after a few preseason games? good one. next time try to be accurate. 

Do not insult other fan bases. Talk about basketball.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

I still want to see a clip of this Throw me the ****ing ball scene.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6mOzQnwhqFE


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> bust? after a few preseason games? good one. next time try to be accurate.


After 4 seasons to be accurate.


----------



## dubc15 (May 15, 2004)

NugzFan said:


> whoa that made a lot of sense. no really it did. it had nothing to do with the fact that the posts i was bagging on were bad.
> 
> laker fans are really doing a good job in this thread. making everyone think you are very smart and hate you less. good job.


Unnecessary.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

beamer05 said:


> Man Shaq would wreck anyone in the league. Who cares if Kwame doesn't duck a fight, Shaq would easily take him out. First off, I think Bynum traveled on the previous play.. but I can understand the excitement. However, he was very lucky after bumping into Shaq that he didn't get unloaded on. Very dumb on his behalf. It's a tough situation for me because Shaq is my guy, and I like both teams so I didn't know how to feel. But Bynum was lucky, that's all I know for sure.


What makes you think Shaq is gonna wreck anyone. Got his butt wailed on by Barkley, he wouldn't want it with someone almost as big as he is and in 5 times better shape. 

kwame has bball issues but he ain't no sucker Shaq would get more than he bargains for messing with kwame. He knows who to start stuff with trust. Get himself embarrased fooling with kwame. Bynum was an easy mark but he brought it to Shaq anyway.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

duncan2k5 said:


> yeah...im pretty sure thats wha he was thinkin


I'm sure buttery soft Duncan is a real tough guy he done already got scared by KG many times in his career. The thin man scares the heck out of Duncan. 

Shaq knows whats good messing with kwame. Bynum is an easy mark as a young kid.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

HKF said:


> First of all Vujacic should be yelled at, because he's always looking for his shot. If you're a big man has to yell at a PG to feed him the ball, he obviously isn't a very good PG, which is what Vujacic currently is. I don't even know why he's still in the NBA.


Soon, my son, soon.

Farmar is already better than Sasha. Sasha was having a poor pre-season. Sasha was already looking VERY expendable one year early.

Sasha just wrote himself a one-way ticket out of town with that little snub job of a MUCH better prospect.


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> What makes you think Shaq is gonna wreck anyone. Got his butt wailed on by Barkley, he wouldn't want it with someone almost as big as he is and in 5 times better shape.
> 
> kwame has bball issues but he ain't no sucker Shaq would get more than he bargains for messing with kwame. He knows who to start stuff with trust. Get himself embarrased fooling with kwame. Bynum was an easy mark but he brought it to Shaq anyway.



Whatever dude. You are the self-proclaimed smartest guy in the room so I'm not going to try and tell you how Shaq would kick anyone's ***. It should be simple to understand.


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

i remember reading about that game, but i never actually saw bynum snap shaq like that, i mean shaq is a bit slower these days, but that was a SNAP....good on the kid, u can tell he still a kid, but if his game backs up his ego, he'll go a long way to being a solid star in this league.....


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

What the heck is the point? My favorite basketball player can kick this basketball player's ***!!!!!!!!1111 omg lol :banana: roffle

Seriously, it doesn't matter guys. What does matter is that the next meeting between Shaq and Bynum is going to carry a little hype with it. Should be a fun one, like the old Yao vs Shaq games (but not quite as significant since he's not an actual rookie).


----------



## dubc15 (May 15, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> I'm sure buttery soft Duncan is a real tough guy he done already got scared by KG many times in his career. The thin man scares the heck out of Duncan.
> 
> Shaq knows whats good messing with kwame. Bynum is an easy mark as a young kid.


Unnecessary.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Yeah, I'd have to agree.

That bench isn't anything to tip your hat at.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

NugzFan said:


> bust? after a few preseason games? good one. next time try to be accurate.


Be accurate about what? His career averages are 10 and 6, he's already 23, and he just got paid $60M. 

Unnecessary.



> *edit*


No.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Keep it about basketball or I'll lock the thread. Thank you.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Pnack said:


> After 4 seasons to be accurate.


wow then you dont know what a bust is. too bad.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

EHL said:


> Be accurate about what? His career averages are 10 and 6, he's already 23, and he just got paid $60M.


and not a bust. thanks. if you want to judge him on his new salary after playing a few preseason games and no regular season games, especially coming off a serious injury, go ahead. doenst mean anything and isnt accurate at all, but if you get a kick out of it, go right ahead.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Right now, you cannot compare the 2 because neither has done much.

Bynum has not proved himself in any way as of yet. Nene I beleve is a bit overated. Give them time to get older and prove themselves, then we can talk.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Steez said:


> Right now, you cannot compare the 2 because neither has done much.


well said. if i wasnt a nuggets fan, the two would have never been compared in the first place (it would have been bynum and a different player on whatever team i was a fan of). and ironically enough i never brought nene into the discussion. go figure.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

NugzFan said:


> well said. if i wasnt a nuggets fan, the two would have never been compared in the first place (it would have been bynum and a different player on whatever team i was a fan of). and ironically enough i never brought nene into the discussion. go figure.


That happens alot man. If something negative is said about a player, I always try to figure out why without arguing... the other person would most likely have a valid point. I am really hoping Bynum can get better, but we wont know until he gets good minutes with the Lakers. I have a good feeling about him though.

(Lets try getting back to the topic here).


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

NugzFan said:


> and not a bust. thanks. if you want to judge him on his new salary after playing a few preseason games and no regular season games, especially coming off a serious injury, go ahead. doenst mean anything and isnt accurate at all, but if you get a kick out of it, go right ahead.


A career 10 and 6 player, who is nothing more than an average defender, is getting paid $60M over the next few years, after coming off a _one_ game season in 05-06. Bust. He'll be one until he proves otherwise.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

EHL said:


> A career 10 and 6 player, who is nothing more than an average defender, is getting paid $60M over the next few years, after coming off a _one_ game season in 05-06. Bust. He'll be one until he proves otherwise.


i wouldnt label him a bust yet but just a VERY highly overpaid player. he could be solid and consistent for the nugs later on, but a 6-year contract for someone who sat out the entire year from a season-ending injury? mind-boggling. 

but like i said, he could turn into a solid big man...just not at that price


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

ok seeing how this thread has veered off the tracks i finally found the clip of bynum just dogging sasha vuja*****. bynum just had great positioning.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> but like i said, he could turn into a solid big man...just not at that price


Absolutely, I agree. I'm just saying that until he proves otherwise, he's a huge waste of money. And he's not _that_ young anyway, and he's been in the league for 4 years too.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The ironic thing is that Nene and Mihm produce on equal levels.

And Mihm makes 3 million a year?


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I'm sure buttery soft Duncan is a real tough guy he done already got scared by KG many times in his career. The thin man scares the heck out of Duncan.
> 
> Shaq knows whats good messing with kwame. Bynum is an easy mark as a young kid.


Dude...Duncan doesnt have to fight KG...all he has to do is blind him from the sparkle of one of his championship rings and it's over


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> whoa good argument - argue something that hasnt been mentioned or even implied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HB said:


> scooter said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I'm an old fogey, but I don't think a guy on his 19th birthday who hasn't yet played a meaningful minute in the NBA should be calling teammates out like that.
> ...


Sasha Vujacic should be getting his tail chewed off. When you're a crappy jumpshooter, the last thing you need to be doing is tossing up airballs (which is Vujacic's best talent). Especially when you have an open look at an effective post scorer. Vujacic's only discernible NBA skill is his ability to annoy people. But if he's annoying his own teammates now, he's neutralised his only real value. I hope he enjoys life in the Uzbekistani Basketball Federation, because he'll be there when his rookie deal runs out.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The funny thing is that Bynum wasn't even CLOSE to the basket. He was outside the paint, and a good 10-15 feet from the basket. Who the **** is Andrew Bynum to call out Sasha? Last time I checked, Sasha actually PLAYS in the regular season. Sorry little fella, you aren't Duncan or KG. You are ineffective from that distance, at least, not effective enough to demand the ****ing ball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am sorry but Nene is a bust. How could he not. He's not even close to meeting his potential. He's a bust the way Eddy Curry, Kwame Brown and Tyson Chandler are busts. I still feel the Lakers made out like bandits though with Kwame's deal. The rest not so much.

60 million for Nene. Yuck.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Not a bad debut against Kurt Thomas. Let's see if he can keep up the momentum.


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

HKF said:


> I am sorry but Nene is a bust. How could he not. He's not even close to meeting his potential. He's a bust the way Eddy Curry, Kwame Brown and Tyson Chandler are busts. I still feel the Lakers made out like bandits though with Kwame's deal. The rest not so much.
> 
> 60 million for Nene. Yuck.


for the amount of money nene is gettng, he is definetly a bust, but lets see what he can do this season, i feel this is the year Curry, Chandler and Brown really define thier NBA careers....Curry is happy with his new coach, Kwames feet are set in LA and Chandler is playing with an up and coming superstar and not a bad team at the same time......lets see what they can do with the ball.....

what a game for A-Bomb......18-9......im still quivering over the snap he did on shaq last season!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Not a bad debut against Kurt Thomas. Let's see if he can keep up the momentum.


 Yeah, I'm interested to see what he can do against teams with (better) inside D.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

and it wasnt against kurt thomas. kurt thomas was getting dogged by odom most of the night. he did his damage against the SFds and boris diaw.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> and it wasnt against kurt thomas. kurt thomas was getting dogged by odom most of the night. he did his damage against the SFds and boris diaw.


He matched up with Kurt several times, and even Kurt could do nothing to slow him down. And when he was stopped, his passing was on point.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

EHL said:


> A career 10 and 6 player, who is nothing more than an average defender, is getting paid $60M over the next few years, after coming off a _one_ game season in 05-06. Bust. He'll be one until he proves otherwise.


wrong. a guy averaging 10/6 for his first few seasons is not a bust. his contract certain doesnt make him a bust. neither does him getting hurt. especially since he hasnt played since then. if he still puts up 10/6 for the next few years *after * getting that contract and getting healthy you might have a point but until then you are horribly wrong.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

EHL said:


> Absolutely, I agree. I'm just saying that until he proves otherwise, he's a huge waste of money. And he's not _that_ young anyway, and he's been in the league for 4 years too.


so you like to work of off assumptions...nice. we will see if he earns that contract but to label him a bust NOW = :laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> The ironic thing is that Nene and Mihm produce on equal levels.
> 
> And Mihm makes 3 million a year?


fortunately nene is better than mihm. 

you scared me for a second.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

HKF said:


> I am sorry but Nene is a bust. *How could he not*. He's not even close to meeting his potential. He's a bust the way Eddy Curry, Kwame Brown and Tyson Chandler are busts. I still feel the Lakers made out like bandits though with Kwame's deal. The rest not so much.
> 
> 60 million for Nene. Yuck.


lol because hes been in the league only for a few years. and hes coming off a big injury. 

the contract i can question - the bust label, lol not even close. after a few years if nothing happens and he doesnt improve then i can agree. til then, nope.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

duncan is right. Most of the game, Thomas was matched up against Odom to take away his postup opportunities that led to his huge series in the 1st round of the playoffs. I guess they forgot he could drive. In the 2nd half, there were several instances where Kurt was matched up against Bynum, but most of the damage was done against Marion/Diaw. The only way to shutup the critics is to perform well against the bigger players. I don't expect him to tear up Duncan, Shaq, Ben Wallace, etc. It wouldn't be fair to knock him for not performing well against those guys, but I'm sure the haters will anyways.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nugzfan, I think you're simply holding out hope. Fact is, he hasn't lived up to expectations. Even if you have injuries, that doesn't mean you aren't a bust. To date, his career has been a bust. This is now his fifth season. He is nothing more than a mediocre big man.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

HKF said:


> Nugzfan, I think you're simply holding out hope. Fact is, he hasn't lived up to expectations. Even if you have injuries, that doesn't mean you aren't a bust. To date, his career has been a bust. This is now his fifth season. He is nothing more than a mediocre big man.



um...he hasnt even played since his injury. you are talking way too prematurely. was he a bust a couple years ago? no. then he got hurt and now hes back. but i still wont hold judgement for at least a few month til he can fully recover. having a couple medicore 10/6 seasons (especially playing our in deep frontcourt) doesnt make him a bust. if in a few years he still is the same or worse...then yeah...i can see your point. but so far its waaay too early.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think it's fairly accurate for someone to project he will be a bust, just as it is your right to assess that he isn't. Being a bust is relative to expectations. Many expected him to be better than where he is currently. If Nene broke out earlier, Kenyon Martin wouldn't even be a Nugget right now.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

so nene had to break out after year 2 (around age 21) to not be a bust? doesnt seem very logical.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

It's also about time on the court and the style of offense played.

Our Offense doesn't go through the post liek most others do. It relies on the wing for penetration adn setup. Also, peopel forget that when Nene was a starter when Camby was out, he averaged over 18ppg and 12 rpg.

He'll be fine when he gets his time.

He could start on any team in the league, adn he was a number 7 pick. How can you compare him to Kwame Brown who was a number 1 pick and never put up the type of numbers that Nene has?


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

both kwame and nene are busts


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> The ironic thing is that Nene and Mihm produce on equal levels.
> 
> And Mihm makes 3 million a year?


OK, but wouldn't you agree that Nene will far surpass Mihm's contributions this season? Not that I'm satisfied with Nene's contract, but the two players aren't comparable.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> I think it's fairly accurate for someone to project he will be a bust, just as it is your right to assess that he isn't. Being a bust is relative to expectations. Many expected him to be better than where he is currently. If Nene broke out earlier, Kenyon Martin wouldn't even be a Nugget right now.


I can't agree. Nene was decent before Martin came. I expected him to do more, but the team asked him to bulk up and goon it up at center. He rarely got low post touches even though he had some success. 
Martin was nothing more than a desperation move. The Nuggets had a grip of money to spend and wanted to make a "real" run at contending, even though they were in no position to do so. They missed out on Ginobilli and a few other guys who actually made sense for the team, so they panicked and signed Martin, for a huge *** contract and three first rounders. 

That said, I agree that Nene hasn't met expectations, but if he is actually used the way he needs to be and gets more serious on the boards, he could still be good player. Either way, I can't justify the contract.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> duncan is right. Most of the game, Thomas was matched up against Odom to take away his postup opportunities that led to his huge series in the 1st round of the playoffs. I guess they forgot he could drive. In the 2nd half, there were several instances where Kurt was matched up against Bynum, but most of the damage was done against Marion/Diaw. The only way to shutup the critics is to perform well against the bigger players. I don't expect him to tear up Duncan, Shaq, Ben Wallace, etc. It wouldn't be fair to knock him for not performing well against those guys, but I'm sure the haters will anyways.


I disagree. why wouldn't he play well against bigger players when he's a big player. the hoom works against anyone, he has counter moves for tose that get real physcial. I can see him putting up 16 points or so against anyone. 

people said the same about ao until he dropped 30 on Shaq. Players with good post moves have an abilit to adjust to whomever is guarding them

The move he put on Shaq is an example of his offensive gameplan. He knos Shaq is very strong so he used Shaq's momentum against him and spun off. 

He's a smart kid that will make ajustments. 

People nitpicking his game because it occured against the Suns is silly. Everyone doesn't take advantage of the Suns.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

NugzFan said:


> wrong. a guy averaging 10/6 for his first few seasons is not a bust. his contract certain doesnt make him a bust.


Yes, your contract makes you a bust or, more appropriately, grossly overpaid. There, I'll use that term to describe him. A 10/6 player who played one game last season received a $60M contract. Yeah, that's grossly overpaid until he proves something. 



> neither does him getting hurt. especially since he hasnt played since then. if he still puts up 10/6 for the next few years *after * getting that contract and getting healthy you might have a point but until then you are horribly wrong.


No, I'm terribly right. If you know how to add numbers, evaluate them, and synthesize that data into a coherent argument, the only conclusion you would come to is that a 10/6 big man who has a penchant for getting injured (1 game in 05-06, 55 games in 04-05) is getting paid $60M. 



NugzFan said:


> so you like to work of off assumptions...nice. we will see if he earns that contract but to label him a bust NOW = :laugh:


Do not attack other posters.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> I disagree. why wouldn't he play well against bigger players when he's a big player. the hoom works against anyone, he has counter moves for tose that get real physcial. I can see him putting up 16 points or so against anyone.
> 
> people said the same about ao until he dropped 30 on Shaq. Players with good post moves have an abilit to adjust to whomever is guarding them
> 
> ...


 What exactly are you disagreeing with? I simply was suggesting that he must prove himself over the course of the season against bigger players. And to suggest that it doesn't matter who was guarding him if he has the right moves is wrong IMO. First of all, he must have the strength to get great position. Bynum is going to have a more difficult time geting the same great positioning against a player like Mourning as opposed to Diaw. You are right about the fact that not everyone takes advantage of the Suns. Recall Kwame's horrid play against them in Game 7 (3-13 right?). Personally, I believe Bynum can perform in a similar manner. His conditioning is lacking, so a back-to-back game like tonight may prove to be tough for the kid.


----------



## dunkerman (Jan 2, 2003)

I am a fantasy BBALL manager and I am trying to fill my 12 spot or bench spot number 2. I like Radmonivich and the Lakers but it looks like Radmonivich is going to be struggling with his torn ligement in his shooting hand for at least the first part of the season. Bynum had a great night last night and with Kobe off the floor guys are going to get some opportunity to some minutes he may not get in the future but If I am looking for a ranked 70+ player with good minutes and all around stats like a bynum on a good night or a Radmonivich Who would be a good bet at this point for my twelve spot. I was thinking mabye even barbosa or possibly breven knight. 

Any Suggestions anyone 

Bueller.....

Thank you for your help

Dunkerman ( I got to win the Leauge.)

:rbanana: :argue: :rbanana:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> OK, but wouldn't you agree that Nene will far surpass Mihm's contributions this season? Not that I'm satisfied with Nene's contract, but the two players aren't comparable.


exactly. nice post.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

EHL said:


> Yes, your contract makes you a bust or, more appropriately, grossly overpaid. There, I'll use that term to describe him. A 10/6 player who played one game last season received a $60M contract. Yeah, that's grossly overpaid until he proves something.


overpaid? potentially. a bust? not even. 

especially since hes played a total of 0 games under the contract and is coming off a serious injury. judging him so soon after that injury is pretty ignorant. 



> No, I'm terribly right. If you know how to add numbers, evaluate them, and synthesize that data into a coherent argument, the only conclusion you would come to is that a 10/6 big man who has a penchant for getting injured (1 game in 05-06, 55 games in 04-05) is getting paid $60M.


sorry but still wrong. first are you talking about his contract or his play? pick one. overpaid, been talked about to death since he got it. make a new thread about it if you want or better yet, go find one of the many already created - keep talking about it then. but a bust? after a few years of 10/6 ball, being so young and coming off injury last year (i certainly hope you arent holding THAT agianst him) is just wrong. 


Do not attack other posters.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

NugzFan said:


> overpaid? potentially. a bust? not even.
> 
> especially since hes played a total of 0 games under the contract and is coming off a serious injury. judging him so soon after that injury is pretty ignorant.


I'll simply repeat what I wrote before, highlighting the important parts, because you still don't seem to get it: 

Your contract makes you a bust or, more appropriately, _grossly overpaid_. *A 10/6 player who played one game last season received a $60M contract*. Yeah, that's *grossly overpaid until he proves something.*

So, what has Nene proven? Nothing except that he's a injury-prone 10/6 big man, for which he was awarded a $60M contract.



> sorry but still wrong. first are you talking about his contract or his play? pick one.


You'd have to be pretty damn daft to "pick one". They're both relavent in this conversation. :laugh: 



> overpaid, been talked about to death since he got it. make a new thread about it if you want or better yet, go find one of the many already created - keep talking about it then. but a bust? after a few years of 10/6 ball, being so young and coming off injury last year (i certainly hope you arent holding THAT agianst him) is just wrong.


Yes, of course, how can anyone hold injuries against a player like Nene. He has proven time and again that he is dedicated to his craft and not the least bit lazy. 

Lord almighty. 

Do not attack other posters.


----------

